# Building a giant pond, need some advice.



## mannyvinny (Apr 8, 2012)

I'm building a pond measuring 15X4.5X4.5 feet. I want some advice on what kind of tile should I apply, in which color. Should I keep stones or marbles inside it or not since I've planned to apply some fancy tile at the base. 
I made a slope at one side of the pond so that all debris and fish poop should collect there. Also, I made a drain pipe at that point to siphon it or clear out that water. 
I need some advice or things to be kept in mind before building a pond. Attaching the pic of my pond.. 




























Sent from my SM-N910H


----------



## LittleStar (Oct 2, 2015)

Wow this is WAY over my head and so cool !!!
I would just say - a waterfall of some kind - something that keeps the water circulating well.
Have fun! Will look forward to future posts on this.
Building a Pond 101 Forum: tropicalfishkeeping.com/ponds-waterfalls/building-pond-101-a-65470/


----------



## Warhawk (Feb 23, 2014)

That looks like a great setup. Not sure if your still working on the pond but if you can find them you can get pool tiles they should work. Failing that some normal house tile should be fine as long as it is glazed. As for the color I would go with a light blue. It should make the water look deeper. 

I would suggest you fill it with water to sit for a week and if you can drain it out and refill it. The tile, mortar, concrete, bricks and anything else in there will be leaching stuff into the water for a while so it's a good idea to do water changes and let it sit for 2 weeks before adding fish. But in your case that is a LOT of water. 

Hope this helps and isn't too late.


----------



## LouisvilleMarc (Nov 11, 2015)

Wow. Awesome project. I can't offer and advise. But I hope you keep us updated with pictures.


----------



## mannyvinny (Apr 8, 2012)

Update-
Here's my pond after completion 


























But unfortunately, this green water is ruining all thr beauty of my pond. We don't have any pond cleaning tools or any chemicals to clean pond available here in my city. I bought a 7W UV clarifier from Amazon but that doesn't seem to work.. It's still green as it was..  
Kindly suggest me a way to get rid of it pls. 

Sent from my SM-N920C


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

This is far from my area of expertise, however, I did have a 2,200 gallon pond in my backyard some 15 years ago. I had great luck with the UV, although I can't recall the watts per gallon or flow rate that I used. I would suggest attempting to adjust the flow rate to see if it helps. Perhaps the water is not flowing around the UV light at a slow enough speed for the UV to be effective.

You could also add some plants, which are very helpful in fighting green water. Not only do they remove nutrients from the water which the green water utilizes for growth, but live plants will also help block sunlight. 

I would also question how frequently you clean the the filter pads, assuming you have them. Filter pads which accumulate dirt result in a rise in phosphates, which can lead to algae issues including green water. It would not be unreasonable to rinse your filter pads daily.

But i'd start with some adjustments to the UV. I think that will clear up your problem.


----------



## Warhawk (Feb 23, 2014)

Looks very nice. I would like to be able to help but your past my level of experience so I won't be much help. My out door ponds I always did a few water changes to fix the green water but in your case that is a lot of water. 


I do agree with Pasfur some floating plants would help, I would do some large ones because they are easy to removed if they start to grow too much.


----------

